# Prissy in Animal Control...help find Rescue!



## ks75852 (Aug 17, 2011)

Prissy, a possible Carolina Dog, is in the animal control shelter in Winston Salem, NC. She is a gorgeous and loving dog, that I would love to take in my self, but can't get my fiance to agree! So, of course I've fallen in love with her and now want to help get her out so she isn't pts.

http://www.forsyth.cc/animalcontrol/adoptionDetails.aspx?id=A247083

A local organization, AARF, has no foster space available. I've taken in a stray cat before and have had the same difficulties of getting it in somewhere, AARF didn't have space available, nor did the local humane society. I'm new to the helping to save a dog (except adopting my rescue Jack). Any advice on how to go about this process?

I've visited her and have videos posted on you tube. I know all rescues are bombarded dogs needing help everyday - how do I make Prissy stand out?!


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Cross post, cross post, and cross post some more. Offer donations on her behalf, or even offer to pay her pull fee or sponsor her if a rescue is willing to pull her can help get the ball rolling.


----------



## jkliveng (Jul 7, 2011)

I live in Greensboro, I will post her info on Facebook and try and help you get the word out about her, she is beautiful!

Do you have any links to those videos?


----------



## ks75852 (Aug 17, 2011)

Videos are here: http://www.youtube.com/user/KatieBug0815


----------



## ks75852 (Aug 17, 2011)

still learning here - is the pull fee the same as the adoption fee? What does sponsering her entail?


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Yes, usually it is the same, but I've known of ACs releasing to rescues for less. Sponsoring is just offering a donation to her. You'll see on some pull sites "This dog is sponsored for (insert money amount here).


----------



## ks75852 (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks! Will let everyone know how to goes!


----------



## ks75852 (Aug 17, 2011)

Alright, I can't put a donation specifically towards Prissy (I don't get it, but they said I can't), I can only donate something to be used for all dogs. I have been emailing local rescues (with no success so far) offering $50 to her pull fee and transport if they are within a realistic range. Please keep posting about her!


----------



## Bones (Sep 11, 2009)

Probably because they don't want to guarantee the money to the dog in the event they PTS. You can PM Zim and see if she has rescue contacts in the area that can help.


----------



## ks75852 (Aug 17, 2011)

I caved. She's all mine now...we're calling her Rose. My first dog is Jack (King of the world!!)


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Good for you!  I have been following this thread. I am so happy for rose!!!  Thanks for rescuing!


----------

